# Does anyone belong to a food coop?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Food coops are grass roots groups of people who form to purchase food in bulk. Some food coops have store fronts, some do not.

There are places that work with food coops and deliver food at regular scheduled intervals, depending on your location. I belonged to a food coop that ordered food from a cooperative distributor in the Twin Cities. We ordered canned fruits and vegetables, grains, juices, cheeses and more. We had another contact that delivered bulk packages of meat. 

We worked together. We would put together orders in the prescribed amount, someone would be in charge of ordering, a time later the food would be delivered. Others would distribute each members order and then people would come to pick up their orders within a certain window of time.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

One of my co-workers does. We scored almost 5 lbs of raw local honey for 20 bucks. He had a price jump cause the hives got damaged and supply was reduced.

But I have asked her to keep an eye out for good deals and I will pay her back. My wifes family has farms and orchards, we have a standing request for the "seconds" or leftovers after the season is mostly done. Usually good fruit, or occasional bug bite but dehydratable.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I belong to one. Some stuff is cheaper than the stores, others are not. Have not ever gotten any good deals like your honeyJM. That was a good score.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

JimMadsen said:


> We scored almost 5 lbs of raw local honey for 20 bucks.


HUGE score. 
A lot of the "bulk" honey around here is stuff from India, China and Vietnam and is diluted with corn syrup


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

LincTex said:


> HUGE score.
> A lot of the "bulk" honey around here is stuff from India, China and Vietnam and is diluted with corn syrup


I only buy locally too. I heard about the corn syrup in the honey and it POed me. 
I buy from the same apiary all the time and they have hives all around my area.. most of them are only about 1/2 mile down the road in three directions! It is (last I looked) $15.99 a half gallon mason jar full.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Food coops tend to buy and sell organic*

In my limited experiences with the 3 food coops I have belonged to and especially the one I started, one of the focuses tends to be the best quality food possible at the best price possible. Food coop suppliers tend to work the same way. Food coops can acquire food any way they choose. With the one I started, we had a bulk supplier (Seward from Minnesota), a meat supplier, and a produce supplier. We also would get local stuff when possible.

Azure Standard is one supplier. They have an online catalog that is 375 pages. You name it, they got it. I have never ordered from them. I know they have organic, quality, a huge variety and bulk. Prices for some things are great, others are a little higher.

http://www.azurestandard.com/

Looking for a coop near you? http://www.coopdirectory.org/directory.htm

Some have store fronts, some have delivery, distribute, pick-up days. With the one I started, we would find local civic buildings and that is where we took care of business. People would sign up for what they would do to help. Some were involved in tallying orders and ordering. Someone had to be there to help trucks deliver. Others were involved in distributing food. Others helped with pickup (loading into cars). And some were involved with clean-up. We had officers and those changed year to year.

It was a safe way to meet others who were into food storage. People would order something I wouldn't have thought about. Sometimes if someone would want a half a case of something, someone else would buy the other half. Lots of ways to try new things, to learn new things and to meet like minded people.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

the only co-ops i have heard about lately tend to buy things i don't....a good deal on pop tarts or hot pockets does not trip MY trigger! but aside from that, i have an agreement with several family members that we pick up items for each other if we happen across a good sale on basic foods we all use, like beef, chicken, turkey, flour, sugar, other pantry staples. a few good friends also do this. we just buy 'ein shitload' as we say, and pay one another back upon delivery. i guess IMHO that is the best kind of food coop...a private one. the public ones are just too commercial, and well, public. then again, we also believe in canning parties where we all prepare & stuff jars for canning in large loads, and divvy up the results.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

in my family, food storage is having 3 cans of peas, 2 cans of corn, one loaf of bread, 1 lb of sugar small bottle of salt, ect. their feelings are anything more will go to waste. she says that the stores will always be open and you will always have a way to get there. :gaah: besides she will move in with us if it got to bad. :surrender:


----------



## rockinr (Dec 30, 2009)

Funny that this subject was brought up, I've been thinking of starting a CO-Op within my church. I'm just starting into the research part right now. If anyone could give me advise, it would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

rockinr said:


> Funny that this subject was brought up, I've been thinking of starting a CO-Op within my church. I'm just starting into the research part right now. If anyone could give me advise, it would be greatly appriciated.


Start with the elderly ladies, who already (often) know how to can, and had pantries in years past. They can be wonderful sources of info and support, and would like the savings on their fixed incomes....amd puh-lleze share any cool recipes they pass along!!


----------

